# Mountain Biking in Switzerland



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'm planning a Europe trip with my buddy and we'll be driving around France, Italy, Switzerland and possibly Germany. He's not a biker but I might try to get out for a ride to explore the Alps at some point. How's the biking at Interlaken? Are there any trails around Geneva that are easily accessibly via public transportation?


----------



## rataman (Mar 26, 2011)

You could go to Portes du Soleil (50 km to Geneve): 13 resorts, 560 km of downhill trails...the best bike park in Europe!!!!


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Great, thanks!! I'm going to look into this. I definitely hope I can hit it up!


----------



## Mathullah (Jun 24, 2011)

Or you can go to Zermatt. They don't have a park but beautiful alpine single trails.


----------



## Donalwho (Jul 1, 2011)

Most of the ski resort and mountain areas in Switzerland have great riding. Quickest and easiest way is when you get to an area, pop into a LBS and buy the local singletrailmap for the area. It is a 1:25000 scale map with all the best singletrail loops marked and detailed (German only). Costs 25chf and well worth it for the best riding in the area.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

*Geneva Lausanne*

I be in the Geneva Lausanne area in the town of Morges, Any good single track around there?
I will be there from July 29th to August 18th are there any clubs or riders, that could show me around?

Also will bringing a Garmin edge 800 any GPS tracks I could down load?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mathullah (Jun 24, 2011)

Look at gps-tracks.com or traildevils.ch/trails.php (Switzerlands favorite mtb site)


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Big Foot said:


> I be in the Geneva Lausanne area in the town of Morges, Any good single track around there?


I work in Morges and I don't know any good trails, it is pretty agricultural directly around Morges. Above Lausanne there are some trails I know but nothing spectacular. Then again I never really cared to explore the Morges/Lausanne area too much as the biking in the Alpes Vaudois or Wallis is so good.

Further up North you will find the Jura where I did some good trails. Go East into the valley and you could do some very good riding (Alpes Vaudois/Wallis).

We ride pretty much every weekend so if you care to hook up one day.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks I will check it out
Gary


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks
That would be great to do some rides.
I will try to pm you.

Gary


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

Mathullah said:


> Look at gps-tracks.com or traildevils.ch/trails.php (Switzerlands favorite mtb site)


Is there a way to look at the traildevils.ch in English. I can under stand a little bit of french,
I have a French mother in-law. But German, I no nothing.
Gary


----------



## Mathullah (Jun 24, 2011)

Gary,

You can try google translate. Unfortunately there's no english nor french version of the page. Another source which you can use is juride.net - these guys are the swiss distributor for banshee bikes by the way. Hope this helps!

cheers mat


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

*MTB/VTT rides this week end July 30-31st*

I will be arriving into Morges Friday Morning, Should have the AIR9 out of the box and built up by Friday afternoon. I can ride Saturday or Sunday 30-31st.
Would be willing to drive a 1.5 hours for some* good single track*.

Any body riding this weekend?
I will ride any thing, Cross country, all Mountain, Light Free-ride, it all good,
Would like to go with a group so I don't get lost.

Gary


----------

